# deskutils/gruler: Segmentation fault (core dumped)



## emmex (Mar 29, 2014)

Running gruler on a FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT r263907 amd64 I obtain this error:


```
(process:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::show-crash-dialog after class was initialised

(process:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::display after class was initialised

(process:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::default-icon after class was initialised

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gulong g_signal_connect_data(gpointer, const gchar *, GCallback, gpointer, GClosureNotify, GConnectFlags): assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gulong g_signal_connect_data(gpointer, const gchar *, GCallback, gpointer, GClosureNotify, GConnectFlags): assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gulong g_signal_connect_data(gpointer, const gchar *, GCallback, gpointer, GClosureNotify, GConnectFlags): assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gulong g_signal_connect_data(gpointer, const gchar *, GCallback, gpointer, GClosureNotify, GConnectFlags): assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_single_paragraph_mode(PangoLayout *, gboolean): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_ellipsize(PangoLayout *, PangoEllipsizeMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_width(PangoLayout *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_wrap(PangoLayout *, PangoWrapMode): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_alignment(PangoLayout *, PangoAlignment): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_attributes(PangoLayout *, PangoAttrList *): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_list_families(PangoContext *, PangoFontFamily ***, int *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gtk_widget_set_size_request(GtkWidget *, gint, gint): assertion 'width >= -1' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: PangoContext *IA__gdk_pango_context_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_font_description(PangoContext *, const PangoFontDescription *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_base_dir(PangoContext *, PangoDirection): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_context_set_language(PangoContext *, PangoLanguage *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: PangoLayout *pango_layout_new(PangoContext *): assertion 'context != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_set_text(PangoLayout *, const char *, int): assertion 'layout != NULL' failed

(gruler:83920): Pango-CRITICAL **: void pango_layout_get_pixel_extents(PangoLayout *, PangoRectangle *, PangoRectangle *): assertion 'PANGO_IS_LAYOUT (layout)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_unref(gpointer): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gtk_widget_set_size_request(GtkWidget *, gint, gint): assertion 'width >= -1' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gulong g_signal_connect_data(gpointer, const gchar *, GCallback, gpointer, GClosureNotify, GConnectFlags): assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "TRUE" of type 'gboolean' is invalid or out of range for property 'visible' of type 'gboolean'

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "TRUE" of type 'gboolean' is invalid or out of range for property 'visible' of type 'gboolean'

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "TRUE" of type 'gboolean' is invalid or out of range for property 'visible' of type 'gboolean'

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gulong g_signal_connect_data(gpointer, const gchar *, GCallback, gpointer, GClosureNotify, GConnectFlags): assertion 'G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "TRUE" of type 'gboolean' is invalid or out of range for property 'visible' of type 'gboolean'

(gruler:83920): Gtk-CRITICAL **: GtkSettings *IA__gtk_settings_get_for_screen(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: void g_object_get(gpointer, const gchar *, ...): assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkDisplay *IA__gdk_screen_get_display(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gdk_display_get_pointer(GdkDisplay *, GdkScreen **, gint *, gint *, GdkModifierType *): assertion 'GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gint IA__gdk_screen_get_n_monitors(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry(GdkScreen *, gint, GdkRectangle *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkDisplay *IA__gdk_screen_get_display(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gdk_display_get_pointer(GdkDisplay *, GdkScreen **, gint *, gint *, GdkModifierType *): assertion 'GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gint IA__gdk_screen_get_n_monitors(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry(GdkScreen *, gint, GdkRectangle *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkDisplay *IA__gdk_screen_get_display(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gdk_display_get_pointer(GdkDisplay *, GdkScreen **, gint *, gint *, GdkModifierType *): assertion 'GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gint IA__gdk_screen_get_n_monitors(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gtk-WARNING **: Screen for GtkWindow not set; you must always set
a screen for a GtkWindow before using the window

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: void IA__gdk_screen_get_monitor_geometry(GdkScreen *, gint, GdkRectangle *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkColormap *IA__gdk_screen_get_default_colormap(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkVisual *IA__gdk_colormap_get_visual(GdkColormap *): assertion 'GDK_IS_COLORMAP (colormap)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkColormap *IA__gdk_screen_get_default_colormap(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkWindow *IA__gdk_screen_get_root_window(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkWindow *IA__gdk_screen_get_root_window(GdkScreen *): assertion 'GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed

(gruler:83920): Gdk-CRITICAL **: GdkWindow *IA__gdk_window_new(GdkWindow *, GdkWindowAttr *, gint): assertion 'GDK_IS_WINDOW (parent)' failed
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Regards
Maurizio


----------

